# Epson Print head carriage clicking noise. Video



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know why my dtg printed might be clicking when the print head is moving back and forth it sounds and feels like it's definatly coming from the belt.

I have uploaded a video to youtube:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGbD_xP-B8&feature=youtu.be[/media]

please take a look and if you need me to upload other videos to help solve let me know, just started all of a sudden... No idea what it is, cannot see from just looking at it. Its an epson based dtg printer (texjet)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Do it and watch the belt tension adjuster. It's to the left under that cover. If the click lines up with it, that's the problem. You will need to remove the cover and adjust the tension by turning the screw.


----------



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks alot mate. I have done as you said and the clicking seems to have stopped which is great  

Thanks again.


----------



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks alot mate. I have done as you said and the clicking seems to have stopped which is great  

Thanks again.


----------

